# Signs of concussion in dogs?



## Lurky McLurker (1 February 2011)

How can you tell if a dog is concussed?  I just came through the door carrying my steel toe capped wellies and my dog ran to greet me and smacked her head right on the toe.  I know she probably didn't hit her head anywhere near hard enough to do any damage (the wellies were dangling from my hand and they swung back when she hit them, so she probably didn't take that much of an impact) but they are big men's safety wellies with steel toes and soles so they're very heavy, and it made a really loud CLONK!  

All she did was paw at her head a little bit (and that was probably to get rid of the mud!) and she seems fine now so I'm probably worrying about nothing, but I am a worrier and it would put my mind at rest to know what I should be looking out for if she had managed to concuss herself.  Would she be drowsy and being sick like concussed humans do?

This is probably a really ridiculous thread and you have my full permission to laugh me out of AAD.


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

I'm not a drama queen and I'm absolutely sure she is totally fine...but my parents lab x banged his head a few years ago, similar thing they laughed it off as silly old Benji...but he had a epiletic (sp) fit that evening and has suffered from them since.   The vet thinks the bang triggered some inbalance in his brain.  So of course I'm sure she's okay but do just keep an eye on her. 

Sorry feel a right twit for saying that.


----------



## BigRed (1 February 2011)

It is not a silly question.  A few years ago, one of our puppies knocked herself out by running at full speed and flipping over after hitting her head on a submerged brick ! She split her top lip open and punching her teeth back.  She was very drowsy, in fact the vet would not sedate her to stitch it, we were told to take her home and keep an eye on her, waking her regularly, like you would a human.  

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_dogs_get_concussions


----------



## Lurky McLurker (1 February 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad you don't think I'm being ridiculous.  She has been fine ever since, hooning around the garden and getting under everyone's feet as usual, so I think she's feeling quite healthy!  Interesting to hear that about the epileptic fits though... my dog has occasional fits, just once or twice a year (the vet told us not to worry about medication or tests to find the cause because they are so infrequent and only last for a minute or so, even though they're scary) so I will def be keeping an eye on her in case she has one tonight.


----------



## Honey08 (1 February 2011)

Last year our lab jumped over a style (sp!! How do you spell it!)  with a stick in her mouth, which was wider than the gap - she spun and landed on her back.  Was unconcious for a second or two, got up, waddled a couple of paces, fell down again.  OH was just wondering how to get this huge heavy dog home, when she came to, spotted a stick and rushed off!  She was fine. We just kept an eye on her for a few days...  Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## prosefullstop (2 February 2011)

Three years ago, my Boston terrier was playing with her Colllie X friend. My Boston was sprinting, and was shunted into the metal railing of a staircase; she developed glaucoma the day after, and had her right eye removed (the eye was fine, but the impact to the side of her skull was such that it deadened the optic nerve).

Though she screamed at the time of impact, and pawed at her skull, she seemed essentially fine the rest of the day. I don't want to scare you, as it was a freak incident. Last year my dog was travelling in a van at 50mph which span out of control and hit the central reservation. Her head bashed into the crate, but she was right as rain after that little incident.

In other words, your dog will probably be fine, but as with humans, head concussions can seem innocuous but prove otherwise.


----------

